# Reputable Breeders in a 4 hr radius of Atlanta, GA



## Shannon Havanese (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi, our family is looking to add a Havanese to our home. We have done a ton of research to determine this is the right breed and now we need to find the right breeder. We live in Atlanta, Ga. We are hoping to find a reputable breeder w/in a 4 hr driving radius. Also, let me know if there is a particular breeder to stay away from.

Thanks!


----------



## dottedone (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello Shannon,
I am also in Atlanta GA. Pearl joined our family just last March. Her breeder is Cahawba Havanese in Birmingham AL. I believe they are planning a litter for this winter. I am a new member so I don't know the rules regarding posting urls, but you can easily google 'Cahawba Havanese' to find their website. Peggy was full of information and was very helpful to our search. 
Have fun!
Dottieeace:


----------



## Shannon Havanese (Oct 10, 2014)

Thank you. I will certainly consider them. Is there a reason you did not use Windy Hill or Highborn in Atl or Noble Gold in Helen?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Please do as much research as possible, starting with reading the thread, Things to Look for in a Reputable Breeder.

A red flag I see when I look at the website for Cahawba Havanese is that there is no mention of health testing.

Breeders' websites may say, "My dogs are health tested" or "My vet has thoroughly checked them over" and yet there is little or no health testing documented at offa.org. In this situation, the dogs are probably NOT health tested. A lot of back yard breeders (BYB) love their dogs, but are usually not breeding to help better the breed, and they typically do not complete health testing that is submitted into the OFA database; they believe that health testing consists of taking their dogs to the vet for a routine checkup, which is NOT health testing!

* A reputable Havanese breeder will conduct and can provide proof of the following health tests on their breeding animals and will also require them of the sire (father) should they "hire" a stud dog for the litter:

BAER (Hearing)
CERF (eyes) yearly
OFA (for hip displasia & Elbows), a onetime deal done at or after age 2
Patella (Knees) done at or after age 1
Cardiac (Heart) done at or after age 1
And beware of breeders who scoff at genetic testing and say their particular breed/line is problem-free.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Great post MarinaGirl on what to look for in a breeder! Specific to the breeder mentioned I noticed links to offa for their dogs listed in the "our dogs" section. Looks like they dont keep up with their website too much though!


----------



## Shannon Havanese (Oct 10, 2014)

Great, info. Thx.


----------



## dottedone (Oct 10, 2014)

cahawba does all the testing for multiple generations going back on both parent's and showed me the records for quite a few generations back. Just so you know....

it is something you should definitely ask about.

Noble gold felt like a puppy mill to me. too many puppies. I'd be interested in others opinions. The others didn't show up as having puppies available this year.


----------



## ncchuck (Jul 11, 2012)

Premiere Havanese in Atlanta. They just moved there about 2 years ago. All health testing and the "lifetime" buy back agreement. We bought Huey from them before he was born about 3 years ago when they were in NC. Pm me if you want any more info. after you look at the web site. We couldn't be happier with the entire process.


----------



## Shannon Havanese (Oct 10, 2014)

I saw their website. They looked very good & was wondering why no one had mentioned them. I guess it is b/c they relocated from NC. 

Chuck - I might PM if we have more questions. Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Shannon Havanese said:


> I saw their website. They looked very good & was wondering why no one had mentioned them. I guess it is b/c they relocated from NC.
> 
> Chuck - I might PM if we have more questions. Thanks!


While we have quite a few members, the people on the Forum are FAR from all the Havanese owners out ther. Not getting an answer generally only means that no one has any direct experience with a kennel. If it's one that people have had trouble with, it is VERY likely that you'll here about it.


----------

